# P220 Questions



## all357mag (May 20, 2013)

Hey Fellas, need help. I'm no stranger to Sig, had a P226 long time ago. Regret letting it go! I have a chance to get a P220, single action w/ambi thumb safety, night sights, beavertail. The guys telling me it's Navy Seal Enhanced features from factory. He said he inquired to Sig because it's not cataloged. Sig told him limited production run on the Seal Enhanced version. Is this a load of B.S.?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, it sounds like a load of BS. The 220 is not a Navy gun.

The 226 is the Navy pistol.

The Sig 220 is/was available as the SAO Elite with those features.

You can see it at the link below in the discontinued items.

*http://sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/p220-elite-sao.aspx*


----------

